# <3 Makeup Collection & Storage! Pic Heavy! <3



## jennyfee (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys!

I just finished installing my new vanity and accessories so I thought I'd share with you guys what I've come up with!

So here is my whole setup... It's temporarily in my parent's basement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm moving soon... But still wanted to have a nice setup meanwhile!











My MAC palette





My 120 eBAY palette





My Ed Hardy Color Palette









How I store my palettes





Face brushes





Eye brushes





How I store my skincare





Skincare










Clinique Pore Minimizer lotion, Dior Maximiser ( mascara base but mostly lash serum) and Fix +





Makeup from my "Hall of Fame" on display in my vanity drawer













































Face products





Blush and bronzer





Brow powder and cream eyeliner





Mascara





Eyeliner









Eyeshadow

















Lip products









So that's pretty much it, I've been trying to be completely independent from my pro kit, and stop using products from that kit, and I've finally reached a point where I have pretty much everything I need...

Some of those products are in tester form because I work in cosmetics and sometimes get freebies in that form... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you enjoyed!

Janie xxx


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 7, 2010)

I love your set-up


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Oct 9, 2010)

Love the Vanity! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nunu (Oct 9, 2010)

I love the vanity


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 9, 2010)

Good collection! It's very nicely organized.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2010)

Really pretty and organized!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 16, 2010)

Awesome collection,love'n the containers you store your palettes & face products in


----------



## tangledupinpink (Oct 20, 2010)

I love your set up. Very organized. The purple/black desk set is nice!


----------



## ClassyEvermore (Oct 21, 2010)

I really love your vanity!


----------



## marisa61 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! I must say yours is one of the most stylish set-ups I've seen.  Especially the "Hall of Fame" in the under the glass top.  So unique and pretty!  Totally love the black and purple motif also.


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am definitely enjoying my new set up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## jujubot (Oct 23, 2010)

I love the variety!


----------



## Buttercup86 (Oct 25, 2010)

Very pretty, I like organization.


----------



## mirauk (Dec 24, 2010)

I love you storage options doll 
  	Very nice stash indeed!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 30, 2010)

I love your set up!


----------



## Lucinda9999 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have that clinique strawberry fudge palette - I love the white eyeshadow!


----------



## lemonwater84 (Jan 4, 2011)

your desk is awesome


----------



## lenchen (Jan 23, 2011)

lemonwater84 said:


> your desk is awesome



 	I agree it's beautiful! love how everything is organised!


----------



## stargirl90 (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the setup, epecially how you store your palettes! Where did you get that from if you don't mind me asking? x


----------

